# El nombre de Franco



## Cristina Allende

Mi maestra de español me dijo que a los españoles no le gusta pronunciar el nombre de Franco. ¿Es esta exposición falso o cierto? ¿Puede explicarme alguien por qué es así? Ya sé que Franco hice muchas cosas malas durante su régimen, pero también sé que Hitler, Stalin, y Mao Zedong también hicen cosas malas, y hoy la gente no tienen miedo de pronunciar los nombres de estos hombres malvados. Por favor, creo que yo les he ofendido a dos personas buenos. Ellos me respondieron hasta que yo les preguntó sobre el régimen de Franco (sólo para información, desde que soy una estudiante ávida).
Por favor, dígame por qué la gente tiene miedo del nombre de Franco.
Gracias,
Christina


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Bueno, el tema todavía está candente, a pesar del montón de años que han pasado. En mi opinión, la tan cacareada transición española es una pura falacia que, si no ha petado por un lado o por otro, es por que estamos integrados en la excelsa union europea, de incierto futuro, dicho sea de paso.

¿Miedo a pronunciar su nombre? En mi ámbito -Barcelona y rodalías, que llegan hasta Madrid- no, en absoluto lo he visto, faltaría mas. Incluso diría: ¡Señorita, la duda ofende! 

En fin, sólo es mi opinión y tiene el valor que tiene.


----------



## alexacohen

La verdad, Cristina, no conozco a nadie en España a quien le importe pronunciar el nombre de Franco.
Algunos hablan de él con odio, otros con desprecio, otros con cansancio, otros con admiración (sí, también). 
Es Historia.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Ningún problema en ir diciendo por ahí "Franco". De hecho, es la forma más corriente y neutra. Y cuando yo era pequeño había letras satíricas infantiles para el himno nacional metiéndose con él ("Franco, Franco, que tiene el culo blanco...").


----------



## Fernando

En los medios de comunicación se usa el eufemismo "el anterior jefe de Estado".

Hay cierta prevención en su uso porque:

- Puede llevar a una discusión política. En España no gustan.
- No "mentar a la bicha".
- "Franco" parece un término políticamente cargado pro-Franco. Es decir, parece que si dices "Franco" eres profranquista o al menos de derechas. Si eres de izquierdas parece obligado que lo acompañes con un epítome "cariñoso" o le llames "paquito" o similar.

Pero todo esto que cuento es sólo si hilamos muy fino. En términos generales lo que pasa ahora es que no se habla en la calle del invicto porque simplemente hace 32 años que se murió. Un periodista comentó con humor los gritos de "Franco, Franco" que se produjeron en los años 90... en un concierto de Franco Battiato, síntoma de que la gente que los profería no tenía memoria histórica de hasta que punto traían recuerdos a mucha gente de la generación anterior.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

La verdad, me pasma y me asombra lo que pones, Fernando, a pesar del "si hilamos muy fino".


----------



## Fernando

Soy un curioso de los términos "políticamente cargados". Si tienes curiosidad mira a ver qué político o historiador de izquierdas dice simplemente "Franco" en público.

Repito que para el 90% de la población estas sutilezas no tienen aplicación. Franco era Franco (en general, una figura política denostada) y punto.


----------



## chics

Hola Cristina,
¿te refieres al nombre (Francisco) o al apellido? El nombre no se usa mucho porque solemos llamarle por el apellido solamente: Franco. Y es que el nombre lo reservamos para los amigos, cuando usamos títulos, como _señor_, etc. a continuación los seguimos del apellido. Antes fue generalísimo Franco, ahora ha perdido el título pero nos hemos acostumbrado más a Franco a secas que a Francisco Franco, que encima es más largo. En contextos formales sí se utiliza nombre y apellido, como para cualquier otra persona.

Pero el nombre -ni el apellido- no nos da miedo, no sé de dónde a podido sacar ésto tu profesora. En absoluto. La canción del culo blanco, que te comentan más arriba, yo recuerdo que la cantábamos en el colegio, hace casi treinta años (¡y la promoción que le ha hecho a la marca "Ariel"!). Hay tres películas, tres, de un personajillo llamado Torrente, que no es Franco pero como si lo fuera, y semanalmente sale en un programa de humor una imitación que ya ni le critica, y es tan tierno... Encontrarás muchos más ejemplos en radio, tele, internet... no da miedo ni decir Hitler, ni Franco, ni Bush, ni Castro, otra cosa es que a cada persona en particular le gusten o no.


----------



## sarm

Pues yo le llamo "El Agüelo". Todo el mundo en España sabe que, dependiendo en que situación menciones al Generalísiomo Yayo, se le pueden levantar las ampollas a más de uno. 
Desde mi punto de vista no conviene mencionar el nombre del Agüelo muy fuerte porque aun hay sectores de la población defensores de la dictadura que no dudarían ni un segundo en echársete al cuello a degüello por mentarle a el y a su p**a madre. Pero esto es solo mi percepción de la situación ¡ojo!

Saludos.


----------



## Joomngpyiuakafng

El único problema es que nadie tiene miedo a meterse con Franco, como  debe ser, porque está muerto y no manda nada. Pero fue Franco quien decidió su sucesor: el rey Juan Carlos, y si se meten con Franco, se puede dañar al rey a quien nadie ha votado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Miedo? No, ninguno. 

Fernando, sólo he visto emplear "el antiguo jefe de Estado" para evitar repeticiones y variar el vocabulario. Nunca se emplea sin haber nombrado antes a Franco por su nombre. Leyendo el periódico te das cuenta de la gran afición que se tiene en buscar metáforas para designar a cualquier hombre político, como si fuera un concurso a quién será más ingenioso.

Hay numerosos reportajes sobre Franco, la época franquista, la guerra civil, la dictadura, la represión, etc. No, pronunciar el nombre de Franco no tiene nada de especial. Como dice Chics, otra cosa es que te guste el personaje, pero pronunciar su nombre es como pronunciar cualquier otro personaje político. Ni más, ni menos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> Un periodista comentó con humor los gritos de "Franco, Franco" que se produjeron en los años 90... en un concierto de Franco Battiato, síntoma de que la gente que los profería no tenía memoria histórica de hasta que punto traían recuerdos a mucha gente de la generación anterior.


 
De hecho, Fernando, fue más divertido aún, porque no gritaron "Franco, Franco", sino "¡Viva Franco!" directamente. Creo que "los hechos" tuvieron lugar en el Teatre Grec o en el Poble Espanyol, aquí en Montjuïc.

Cuando yo era pequeña, la canción del "Culo Blanco" estaba en el top ten de los niños: ¡Siempre la cantábamos! Por lo que se refiere a Paquito, así es como mi padre llamó a Franco durante muchos años, ahora ya es Franco. Normalmente, por lo menos por mi geografía, se acompaña el nombre con algún epíteto muy poco cariñoso.


----------



## chics

> Desde mi punto de vista no conviene mencionar el nombre del Agüelo muy fuerte porque aun hay sectores de la población defensores de la dictadura que no dudarían ni un segundo en echársete al cuello a degüello por mentarle.


Pero no confundamos a Cristina, no sé de nadie a quien le dé miedo la palabra Franco, de hecho es un apellido relativamente corriente y como se ha dicho incluso puede utilizarse referido a otras personas. 

Como muy bien ha explicado Alexa, se dirá con odio, con veneración, indiferencia, tristeza o lo que sea, pero no se omite su mención cuando se habla de él.

Otra cosa es la diplomacia y el saber estar, el modo y el momento de decir las cosas, las ganas de buscar guerra, el sentido común, etc. Por supuesto si en una manifestación de republicanos empiezas a cantar las excelencias del rey, no esperes un coro de aplausos. Lo mismo si gritas _¡viva Zapatero!_ en un congreso del PP; si criticas con malas maneras a los curas en el Vaticano...


----------



## Fernando

sarm said:


> Pues yo le llamo "El Agüelo". Todo el mundo en España sabe que, dependiendo en que situación menciones al Generalísiomo Yayo, se le pueden levantar las ampollas a más de uno.
> Desde mi punto de vista no conviene mencionar el nombre del Agüelo muy fuerte porque aun hay sectores de la población defensores de la dictadura que no dudarían ni un segundo en echársete al cuello a degüello por mentarle a el y a su p**a madre. Pero esto es solo mi percepción de la situación ¡ojo!



Creo que sarm quiere decir que coincide conmigo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lo que sí es cierto es que a los italianos que se llaman Franco de nombre les da un poco de vergüenza decir que se llaman así cuando hablan con nosotros. Me ha ocurrido en dos ocasiones.

Por lo que se refiere al apellido, de pequeña tenía unos vecinos que se apellidaban así y todos decíamos: "¡pobres!"


----------



## Fernando

Pues sí, debieron de pasar una infancia triste.

Me he pasado por la página de Izquierda Unida y posiblemente tengáis razón. Sí que se emplea "Franco" con asiduidad. 

Sólo disiento con Gevy en lo de los medios. "El anterior jefe del Estado" no se utiliza como forma de no repetir sino como sustitutivo (eufemístico, para mí).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> "El anterior jefe del Estado" no se utiliza como forma de no repetir sino como sustitutivo (eufemístico, para mí).


 
Yo jamás lo había visto, por lo menos en los medios con los que estoy familiarizada... Por aquí, cuando quieren "neutralizar" y ser políticamente correctos, los medios se limitan a hablar del "General Franco".


----------



## chics

Estoy de acuerdo. En cuanto a gentes de izquierdas, etc. también oigo que dicen "Franco", nada de Paco, Paquito, Paquirrín... a veces "el Franco" (vivo en Cataluña) y, si se quiere resaltar lo malo que fue, "el dictador Franco".


----------



## Fernando

En Google, de las 10 primeras apariciones, 7 se refieren a Franco. ¿No hay más "anteriores jefes de Estado" en el mundo?

Repito por enésima vez que estoy hilando fino. Estoy hablando de porcentajes, no de absolutos ("los de un lado siempre A y los del otro siempre B). Para mucha gente esto no existe.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es que Google da prioridad a las páginas del país en que estés.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. En cuanto a gentes de izquierdas, etc. también oigo que dicen "Franco", nada de Paco, Paquito, Paquirrín... a veces "el Franco" (vivo en Cataluña) y, si se quiere resaltar lo malo que fue, "el dictador Franco".


 
Pues creo que es porque ha caído en desuso, ya que en mi infancia lo oí reiteradamente. Mi padre siempre lo decía y ahora, en cambio, siempre dice eso: "El Franco".


----------



## chics

El jefe de estado actual en España es el rey, el anterior fue Franco y antes... ¡hace ya tantos años! Para hablar de González, Suárez, Aznar, etc. hay que recurrir a "presidente", que es lo que también se tiende a usar cuando el jefe de estado de un país es también su presidente.

Para Franco también encontrarás general, generalísimo, caudillo, dictador, etc. seguro que cualquiera de ellas con más frecuencia que jefe de Estado.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Os decía que en mi infancia oí bastante lo de Paquito, mientras que ahora ya hace años que no lo oigo. Asimismo, los seguidores del susodicho solían ser "los franquistas", pero ahora ya se los denomina directamente "fachas", por lo menos, por aquí.


----------



## Talant

La verdad es que, pese a que Franco murió hace ya bastante tiempo, todavía levanta las suficientes ampollas como para que algunos se mosquéen si haces algún comentario al respecto. Normalmente la gente muy de izquierdas (incluso he visto a gente joven, que no vivió nada de la dictadura, que se rebotaba). Eso sí, nada de "miedo".


Hay una gran diferencia entre Hitler, Stalin y Franco. Ten en cuenta que mucha gente vivió la dictadura y le puede afectar más o menos. En cambio quedan pocos supervivientes de la época de Hitler o Stalin, pese a que son contemporáneos (sobre todo Hitler).

Si te vas a países donde la dictadura se terminó hace menos 30-40 años, y en todos habrá algo de resquemor latente, disminuyendo con el tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## Fernando

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Os decía que en mi infancia oí bastante lo de Paquito, mientras que ahora ya hace años que no lo oigo. Asimismo, los seguidores del susodicho solían ser "los franquistas", pero ahora ya se los denomina directamente "fachas", por lo menos, por aquí.



Siempre se les ha llamado "fachas", lo que pasa es que antes se asociaban más al recuerdo del franquismo. Ahora como es fácil de entender no tiene mucho sentido. De hecho los más fachas de ahora tienen como luz y guía modelos como Le Pen o directamente Hitler y dudo mucho que se identifiquen con Franco (el rollo católico-conservador les va poco y prefieren cosas más "fuertes").


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Todos los franquistas son fachas, pero no todos los fachas son franquistas:

*facha**3**.* (Acort. del it. _fascista_).
* 1.     * adj. despect. coloq. *fascista.* U. t. c. s.
* 2.      adj. despect. coloq. De ideología política reaccionaria. U. t. c. s.*



*fascista**.*
* 1.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo al fascismo.
* 2.     * adj. Partidario de esta doctrina o movimiento social. U. t. c. s.
* 3.      adj. Excesivamente autoritario.*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> Siempre se les ha llamado "fachas", lo que pasa es que antes se asociaban más al recuerdo del franquismo. Ahora como es fácil de entender no tiene mucho sentido. De hecho los más fachas de ahora tienen como luz y guía modelos como Le Pen o directamente Hitler y dudo mucho que se identifiquen con Franco (el rollo católico-conservador les va poco y prefieren cosas más "fuertes").


 
Pues, por lo menos en Cataluña, *fachas* son los franquistas y estos otros que tu dices (seguidores y simpatizantes de Le Pen, etc.) los llamamos directamente *fascistas*.

No sé si en otros lugares también domina más esta terminología. Y Chics o RIU, que son catalanes como yo, no se si tienen esta misma impresión (facha Vs. fascista). Por lo que a cosas más fuertes se refiere, ahí entramos en la subjetividad, puesto que son muchísimas las personas que consideran muy fuerte lo que hizo y deshizo el personaje que nos ocupa.


----------



## chics

Sí que es verdad que, al menos aquí, por facha se entiende sobretodo a los fascistas españoles. De la época de Franco, por que ahora, por más que pregunte a alguien si es facha, todos me dicen que no... 

Y del mismo modo que si decimos "nazi", así, sin contexto, lo primero que nos viene a la cabeza son los fascistas alemanes, ni chilenos, ni italianos, ni otros.

Un franquista es alguien que apoya a Franco, como un juancarlista apoya al rey actual (aunque muchos no sean muy monárquicos, dicen), etc. Pero apoyar ahora a un muerto no tiene mucho sentido, es más interesante ser facha o ser ***-ista, con el nombre de otro líder vivo español en las estrellitas.


----------



## Fernando

No estoy de acuerdo, al menos en el uso general. "Facha" es un sustitutivo de "fascista", pero que quzás se usa con menos fuerza que "fascista" (fachista en Argentina), algunas veces casi con cariño. Precisamente porque son "los de casa" a lo mejor tienes razón y a los franquistas se les puede decir fachas, pero yo no veo que se les diferencie mucho.

En cuanto a las diferenciaciones entre grupos de extrema derecha, dudo que haya alguna consistencia. Teóricamente los únicos fascistas son los del Fascio (Mussolini), mientras que el resto de sus contemporáneos (falangistas, nacionalsocialistas, quislinianos, croix de feu, etc.) no son tales. Según a quién le preguntasen se autoconsideraban o no.

Coloquialmente, desde luego, eran todos "fascistas" o "fachas" (sobre todo para sus enemigos, igual que para los de derechas todos los anarquistas, marxistas, troskistas... eran "rojos").

En cuanto a los actuales normalmente se identifican más con "neonazis", ya que casi todos son de estética nacionalsocialista (cruces gamadas, por ejemplo). Los de Le Pen no tengo muy claro por dónde van.

Y, aunque efectivamente es subjetivo, Franco es un blando para los cachorrillos de la cabeza rapada y las runas de ahora.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> Y, aunque efectivamente es subjetivo, Franco es un blando para los cachorrillos de la cabeza rapada y las runas de ahora.


 
Perro ladrador, poco mordedor... Los habrá con traje y corbata mucho más peligrosos.

Estamos hablando de un dictador que mató a mucha gente, por no mencionar otras cosas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hace no mucho ví una entrevista al cuñadísimo donde explicaba que Franco, ya cuando era líder espiritual de occidente (ejem) estaba frecuentemente en su despacho mirando papeles de una gran pila. Cuando los leía, algunos los firmaba y los ponía en una pila, la de las sentencias de muerte. En otra pila ponía el resto para revisarlos más tarde.

Tiempo antes, cuando estaba de juerga por África con Robocop Astray (el de "¡viva la muerte!" y "¡muera la inteligencia!") los muy cachondos le provocaron un soponcio a Primo de Rivera cuando le recibieron con los legionarios esperando revista cada uno con una cabeza de moro clavada en la bayoneta.

Por poner sólo dos anécdotas que recuerden que no era sólo ese piltrafilla con voz de pito que tanto parodian.

Si eso es ser blando...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dr. Quizá said:


> Por poner sólo dos anécdotas que recuerden que no era sólo ese piltrafilla con voz de pito que tanto parodian.
> 
> Si eso es ser blando...


 
Exacto: yo conozco a gente con familiares que desaparecieron misteriosamente durante el régimen o que directamente les mataron. Buena gente pero con ideas distintas a las de Franco.


----------



## Talant

Dr. Quizá said:


> Si eso es ser blando...



He de recordar que la cita es "Franco es un blando _para los cachorrillos de la cabeza rapada y las runas de ahora_". No "Franco es un blando". (Falta indicar cuantas iban a la pila de "condenas a revisar" y cuantas eran "sentencias de muerte", teniendo en cuenta que la sentencia real era de un juez, y Franco sólo confirmaba)  El que haya firmado condenas a muerte no es síntoma inequívoco de ser un cafre. El que haya firmado muchas sí, así como el que haya hecho presión para que hubiera más. En Francia no se eliminó la pena de muerte hasta bien entrado el régimen de Franco, y llevaban mucho tiempo como república.

Por otro lado, comparado con Pol Pot, Hitler, Stalin y todos esos criminales, Franco es un pelín menos bestia.

La idea que tengo yo de su dictadura es que, tras la guerra civil fue un gran cafre, y a partir de los años 60 fue bastante más moderado. Entre otras cosas por que no le dejaban otra desde el extranjero si quería dinero del FMI, bases americanas,....


----------



## Fernando

Talant said:


> He de recordar que la cita es "Franco es un blando _para los cachorrillos de la cabeza rapada y las runas de ahora_". No "Franco es un blando".



Efectivamente. Ese es el matiz.

En todo caso, la cuestión no es si Franco era o no un santo varón (no, no lo era) sino si "Franco" es un término evitado o no en la España actual o de uso restringido.


----------



## e.ma

chics said:


> Otra cosa es la diplomacia y el saber estar, el modo y el momento de decir las cosas, las ganas de buscar guerra, el sentido común, etc. Por supuesto si en una manifestación de republicanos empiezas a cantar las excelencias del rey, no esperes un coro de aplausos. Lo mismo si gritas _¡viva Zapatero!_ en un congreso del PP; si criticas con malas maneras a los curas en el Vaticano...



El asunto excede la diplomacia. Si gritas "¡Viva el rey!" entre republicanos, por lo que yo alcanzo a saber, tu integridad no corre peligro alguno. Pero si gritas vivas a la izquierda entre fachas, puede que sí.

Los autores de las muertes y las desapariciones nunca han sido juzgados y viven entre la gente honrada, disfrutando de los bienes de los muertos. (Lo cierto es que me da canguelo hablar de esto.)

Quizá las dos "buenas personas" a quienes mentó a Franco eran en realidad dos fachas peligrosos. Eso daría sentido al comentario de su profesora.


----------



## Fernando

Estupendo, e.ma, todos tenemos nuestras ideas sobre lo que pasaría si decimos "Viva el rey" en una reunión de los maulets o en algunos grupos que yo me sé y desde luego yo no firmaría el seguro del que dice lo contrario entre fachas. 

¿Puedes decirnos qué aporta eso al tema que nos ocupa?

Nos cerrarán el hilo, me temo.


----------



## alexacohen

Bueno, posiblemente cierren el hilo. Al fin y al cabo, la pregunta de Cristina ha sido contestada, al menos eso creo. 
Porque los españoles que hemos contestado, de toda condición por lo que se ve, hemos dejado clarito que nos gusta/no nos gusta/nos repele/nos da igual/era malo/era menos malo/era un asesino/era menos asesino/.
Pero que no nos asusta hablar de él.
En lo que sí tiene razón Chics es en que los franquistas son un sinsentido. Por los clavos de Cristo, ni que Franco fuera el Cid que "ganaba batallas después de muerto".
Seguir una una ideología, equivocada o no, puede ser. ¿Pero un muerto?
Como si siguiésemos a Abderrahmán III an-Nasir li-Din Allah. Patético.
El que puedas o no gritar ¡viva el rey! en una reunión republicana y ¡viva la república! en una reunión de monárquicos acérrimos, no creo que tenga nada que ver con nada.
Tampoco puedes gritar ¡viva el Celta de Vigo! en una reunión de fanáticos del Dépor de La Coruña.


----------



## chics

e.ma said:


> Posté par *chics*
> 
> 
> Otra cosa es la diplomacia y el saber estar, el modo y el momento de decir las cosas, las ganas de buscar guerra, el sentido común, etc. Por supuesto si en una manifestación de republicanos empiezas a cantar las excelencias del rey, no esperes un coro de aplausos.
> 
> 
> 
> El asunto excede la diplomacia. Si gritas "¡Viva el rey!" entre republicanos, por lo que yo alcanzo a saber, tu integridad no corre peligro alguno. Pero si gritas vivas a la izquierda entre fachas, puede que sí.
Click to expand...

¡Eh, pero es que me lo quitas de contexto! 
Mi comentario venía como respuesta a intervenciones anteriores que contaban a Cristina que la palabra "Franco" no sé si da miedo, pero que conviene no pronunciarlas ante posibles radicales de izquierdas que vete a saber cómo van a reaccionar y lo que te van a decir... O que a ellos les da miedo hacerlo por eso, no por invocar al fantasma y que aparezca sino por las ¿represalias?

Y yo respodía lo que tú, que su vida no corre peligro, que en genenal la gente no teme esas cosas y que si lo que se quiere es crear polémica, hay muchos nombres propios y comunes que se pueden gritar (de malas maneras, porque con respeto y educación, en democracia, se puede hablar de todo con todo el mundo) en distintos entornos para "hacer amigos".

Más: "maricón" en un bar de gays, "catalán de mierda" en Cataluña, "viva el Madrid" en el campo del Barça, etc.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Volviendo a la pregunta original, yo que ya tengo más de cuarenta años, sí recuerdo esa primera época de la democracia en que se evitaba nombrar a Franco y se hablaba del "anterior jefe del estado".
Franco se seguía diciendo en la calle, pero no en la prensa, televisión etc.
Había una cierta prevención en su uso que se ha perdido actualmente y ahora se habla libremente de Franco incluso en los programas basura del corazón con un desparpajo impensable en la transición y en los primeros años de la democracia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Volviendo a la pregunta original, yo que ya tengo más de cuarenta años, sí recuerdo esa primera época de la democracia en que se evitaba nombrar a Franco y se hablaba del "anterior jefe del estado".
> Franco se seguía diciendo en la calle, pero no en la prensa, televisión etc.
> Había una cierta prevención en su uso que se ha perdido actualmente y ahora se habla libremente de Franco incluso en los programas basura del corazón con un desparpajo impensable en la transición y en los primeros años de la democracia.


 
Pues quizás ésa fue la experiencia de la profesora de Cristina, la forera que abrió el hilo.

Por cierto, un saludo, Pablo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo, *Christina*, que tras leer todos estos apasionantes comentarios tan apasionados, te quedará muy claro que nadie en España tiene miedo de pronunciar el nombre del dictador Franco.

Lo que quizá debemos matizar es que el nombre de Franco produce en los españoles sentimientos variados. 

A muchos les produce irritación por lo mucho que sus familias, si no ellos mismos, padecieron a causa suya. A otros, aún hoy, les produce aversión porque durante muchos años tuvieron que soportar el espectáculo de su descaro. A algunos les produce cansancio por lo mucho que durante tantos años unos le celebraban mientras otros le maldecían. Finalmente, a muy pocos -demasiados diría yo- el nombre de Franco les llega a producir nostalgia...

Es cierto que quizá antes, cuando aún vivía el tirano y su temible y discretísima policía secreta, pronunciar su nombre en público podía dar una descarga de adrenalina rollo puenting... Pero hoy, pronunciar el nombre de Franco ya no da miedo, no. ¡Solo faltaba!


----------



## e.ma

Víctor Pérez said:


> Es cierto que quizá antes, cuando aún vivía el tirano y su temible y discretísima policía secreta, pronunciar su nombre en público podía dar una *descarga de adrenalina rollo puenting*... Pero hoy, pronunciar el nombre de Franco ya no da miedo, no. ¡Solo faltaba!



Ya no puedo vivir sin esa prosa tuya, Víctor.

chics: yo decía otra cosa, pero, tras leer tu respuesta, reniego de lo que decía y coincido contigo en todo (lo siento, pero eso es lo que me pasa)

(bueno, reconozco que Fernando -#36- también ha contribuido a abrirme los ojos)

entiendo que entre gente civilizada se puede hablar de todo; entre gente incivilizada, de casi nada


----------



## Cristina Allende

Víctor Pérez said:


> Creo, *Christina*, que tras leer todos estos apasionantes comentarios tan apasionados, te quedará muy claro que nadie en España tiene miedo de pronunciar el nombre del dictador Franco.


 
¡Sí, lo veo y me sorprendo!  Mi maestra de español va a España todos los veranos para vacaciones.  Su historia sobre este tema es esto:
Ella dice que el guía estaba mostrándola los sitios de la ciudad (y no me acuerdo que ciudad, ¡y me importa ahora!).  Pues, el guía pronunció el nombre del Franco (porque él relataba la historia de un edificio o algo así) y los españoles que estaban alrededor de los turistas se pusieron enojados.  Una persona aún iba a una ventana sobre el grupo de turistas y les gritaba a ellos (en español) grocerías.  Pero, según las personas que han escrito en este hilo, ¡nada así ocurre siquiera! 
Gracias a todos,
Christina


----------



## Argónida

Cristina Allende said:


> ¡Sí, lo veo y me sorprendo! Mi maestra de español va a España todos los veranos para vacaciones. Su historia sobre este tema es esto:
> Ella dice que el guía estaba mostrándola los sitios de la ciudad (y no me acuerdo que ciudad, ¡y me importa ahora!). Pues, el guía pronunció el nombre del Franco (porque él relataba la historia de un edificio o algo así) y los españoles que estaban alrededor de los turistas se pusieron enojados. Una persona aún iba a una ventana sobre el grupo de turistas y les gritaba a ellos (en español) grocerías. Pero, según las personas que han escrito en este hilo, ¡nada así ocurre siquiera!
> Gracias a todos,
> Christina


 
Es importante entonces saber de qué lugar se trata, el contexto, la explicación que estaba dando el guía. Vamos a suponer que se trate de la ciudad donde nació Franco. Quizá la gente se enfadó porque éstén cansados de que se les asocie con él por el simple hecho de haber nacido allí, y prefieran que a los turistas no se les repita esa historia. También puede ser que la historia que estuviera contando el guía fuera tendenciosa en algún sentido, o falsa, o que por algún motivo molestara a los habitantes del lugar. O que se tratara de un lugar donde Franco cometió especiales tropelías y entonces es verdad que su solo recuerdo despierte sentimientos exaltados.

No sé, Cristina, intuyo que alguno de esos factores que comento debe ser relevante en la historia que cuentas, porque así, sin más datos, sólo porque se mencionara el nombre de Franco no tiene mucho sentido la reacción airada de la gente.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Cristina Allende said:


> ¡Sí, lo veo y me sorprendo! Mi maestra de español va a España todos los veranos para vacaciones. Su historia sobre este tema es esto:
> Ella dice que el guía estaba mostrándola los sitios de la ciudad (y no me acuerdo que ciudad, ¡y me importa ahora!). Pues, el guía pronunció el nombre del Franco (porque él relataba la historia de un edificio o algo así) y los españoles que estaban alrededor de los turistas se pusieron enojados. Una persona aún iba a una ventana sobre el grupo de turistas y les gritaba a ellos (en español) grocerías. Pero, según las personas que han escrito en este hilo, ¡nada así ocurre siquiera!
> Gracias a todos,
> Christina


 

Necesitaríamos más datos para calibrar el relato de lo ocurrido a esos turistas.
En algunos pueblos del País Vasco la bandera española les ofende, imagínate pues lo que les ofendería oír el nombre de Franco, pero eso es una excepción.
Yo no me imagino esa situación en casi ningún lugar de España.
Más bien creo que los españoles somos tolerantes con la historia y un poco pasotas respecto a estos temas, si bien en los últimos años hay un cierto "revival" de la guerra civil, el franquismo etc. que puede haber afectado a la gente más politizada y a los más radicales de diversos bandos, pero no creo que esos radicales se hubieran juntado en ese pueblo o ciudad para insultar a los turistas, salvo que ocurriera en uno de esos pueblos del País Vasco dominados por la izquierda nacionalista y hubiera habido una provocación, porque sin mediar provocación tampoco les pasa nada a los turistas en esos pueblos.


----------



## alexacohen

O que estuviesen en Ferrol y la guía se empeñase en llamar a la ciudad "Ferrol del Caudillo".


----------



## sarm

Si es que... Mira que el guía mentar la horca en casa del ahorcado... ¡Qué poco talento madre! 
Como dije antes, depende de en qué lugar de España te encuentres hay que tener mucho cuidadín con recordar el nombre aquel que llevo a España al lugar glorioso que le correspondía (igual se lo creía él). Después de acordarme mucho de él y de la mala p**a ke lo parió, observé que, aun pasado el tiempo, a cierto sector intransigente de la sociedad española de España se le saltaba la almorrana y echaba pestes cada vez que oía su nombre aun susurrado por el viento... Ya se sabe, uno empieza metiendose con los muertos y acaba delinquiendo o algo peor... ¡¡¡Siendo COMUNISTAAAAA!!!!


----------



## cabezadevaca

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Necesitaríamos más datos para calibrar el relato de lo ocurrido a esos turistas.
> En algunos pueblos del País Vasco la bandera española les ofende, imagínate pues lo que les ofendería oír el nombre de Franco, pero eso es una excepción.
> Yo no me imagino esa situación en casi ningún lugar de España.
> Más bien creo que los españoles somos tolerantes con la historia y un poco pasotas respecto a estos temas, si bien en los últimos años hay un cierto "revival" de la guerra civil, el franquismo etc. que puede haber afectado a la gente más politizada y a los más radicales de diversos bandos,.....


 

PABLO DE SOTO, permíteme unos comentarios sobre algunas ideas que han quedado implícitas, a mi parecer, en tu intervención. 

Según lo veo yo, Franco y la bandera española no están al mismo nivel de comparación, entre otras cosas porque la bandera constitucional, actualmente oficial, no era la oficial en el período franquista. Quiero decir con ello que Franco no supone un punto más en el escalafón de hipotéticas ofensas de España hacia el País Vasco. El franquismo afectó a toda España, y en algunos sitios la represión fue mucho más dura que en el País Vasco, no se puede correlacionar esto con la situación de la bandera española en algunos de sus pueblos.

No comparto la idea que expresas de que en los últimos años estamos asistiendo a_ "un cierto "revival" de la guerra civil, el franquismo etc"_. Creo más bien que lo que se ha hecho es afrontar una situación que estaba sin resolver, como es la identificación y exhumación de fosas comunes de la guerra y posguerra españolas. Compartiremos que es de justicia que familiares de personas "ajusticiadas" y enterradas en cunetas deseen que se encuentren sus cuerpos para enterrarlos decentemente, nada más. No hay que ser muy radical ni politizado para reconocer este principio básico, de buen cristiano (y no cristiano) diría yo.

Bueno, estoy haciendo equilibrios sobre el hilo, confío por lo menos que mi post haya servido para mostrar a Cristina Allende que a los españoles, ya, no nos da miedo el nombre de Franco.

Saludos,


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

cabezadevaca said:


> PABLO DE SOTO, permíteme unos comentarios sobre algunas ideas que han quedado implícitas, a mi parecer, en tu intervención.
> 
> Según lo veo yo, Franco y la bandera española no están al mismo nivel de comparación, entre otras cosas porque la bandera constitucional, actualmente oficial, no era la oficial en el período franquista. Quiero decir con ello que Franco no supone un punto más en el escalafón de hipotéticas ofensas de España hacia el País Vasco. El franquismo afectó a toda España, y en algunos sitios la represión fue mucho más dura que en el País Vasco, no se puede correlacionar esto con la situación de la bandera española en algunos de sus pueblos.
> 
> No comparto la idea que expresas de que en los últimos años estamos asistiendo a_ "un cierto "revival" de la guerra civil, el franquismo etc"_. Creo más bien que lo que se ha hecho es afrontar una situación que estaba sin resolver, como es la identificación y exhumación de fosas comunes de la guerra y posguerra españolas. Compartiremos que es de justicia que familiares de personas "ajusticiadas" y enterradas en cunetas deseen que se encuentren sus cuerpos para enterrarlos decentemente, nada más. No hay que ser muy radical ni politizado para reconocer este principio básico, de buen cristiano (y no cristiano) diría yo.
> 
> Bueno, estoy haciendo equilibrios sobre el hilo, confío por lo menos que mi post haya servido para mostrar a Cristina Allende que a los españoles, ya, no nos da miedo el nombre de Franco.
> 
> Saludos,


 

Para nosotros está clara la diferencia entre una bandera y otra, pero me temo que para los  radicales de los que yo hablo, el odio es al rojo y amarillo, independientemente de que lleve aguilucho o no.
Lo que yo intentaba expresar es que si hoy en día detestan la bandera constitucional, hay que imaginarse lo que sentirían ante el nombre de Franco.
Yo sí veo la relación.
En cuanto a lo del revival, no sólo me refiero al tema de las exhumaciones que me parece justo, sino al aluvión de libros sobre el tema, de la guerra de las esquelas etc.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Para nosotros está clara la diferencia entre una bandera y otra, pero me temo que para los radicales de los que yo hablo, el odio es al rojo y amarillo, independientemente de que lleve aguilucho o no.
> Lo que yo intentaba expresar es que si hoy en día detestan la bandera constitucional, hay que imaginarse lo que sentirían ante el nombre de Franco.
> Yo sí veo la relación.
> En cuanto a lo del revival, no sólo me refiero al tema de las exhumaciones que me parece justo, sino al aluvión de libros sobre el tema, de la guerra de las esquelas etc.


 
Pablo, ¿qué tal? Según mi modo de ver las cosas, el forero Cabezadevaca tiene razón (yo no lo habría expresado mejor ) Por lo que se refiere a que ahora se publiquen libros sobre el tema (no me acaba de convencer la palabra aluvión para algo tan serio, del mismo modo que tampoco me gusta la palabra revival)... ¡pues ya iba siendo hora! 

Luego otra cosita: veo que últimamente la palabra "radical" para hablar de ciertas personas está muy de moda entre los que comulgan con el pensamiento de derechas; sin embargo, yo diría que tan radicales son los de un bando como los del otro.

Besos desde Barcelona con sol y viento


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pablo, ¿qué tal? Según mi modo de ver las cosas, el forero Cabezadevaca tiene razón (yo no lo habría expresado mejor ) Por lo que se refiere a que ahora se publiquen libros sobre el tema (no me acaba de convencer la palabra aluvión para algo tan serio, del mismo modo que tampoco me gusta la palabra revival)... ¡pues ya iba siendo hora!
> 
> Luego otra cosita: veo que últimamente la palabra "radical" para hablar de ciertas personas está muy de moda entre los que comulgan con el pensamiento de derechas; sin embargo, yo diría que tan radicales son los de un bando como los del otro.
> 
> Besos desde Barcelona con sol y viento


 


Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que radicales los hay de todos los signos, pero aluvión y revival sí creo que hay y seguramente la parte más llamativa del aluvión es de libros que intentan justificar la guerra civil y el franquismo.

Lo que pasa que en estos temas cada palabra, incluso la aparentemente más neutral, puede ser interpretada de un modo u otro.

Saludos y besos, también.


----------



## Arrius

Durante la epoca de Franco los periódicos españoles daban a menudo su nombre y título entero en sus artículos: Su Excelencia Generalísimo Francisco Franco Jefe del Estado, Caudillo de España, título casí tan largo como él del rey de Arabia Saudí. _Franco_ es mucho más modesto, y sería tonto  intentar de negar que existía.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que radicales los hay de todos los signos, pero aluvión y revival sí creo que hay y seguramente la parte más llamativa del aluvión es de libros que intentan justificar la guerra civil y el franquismo.
> 
> Lo que pasa que en estos temas cada palabra, incluso la aparentemente más neutral, puede ser interpretada de un modo u otro.
> 
> Saludos y besos, también.


 
Pues quizás es mi interpretación o gusto personal: hoy leía que vuelven a juntarse Sex Pistols, Led Zeppelin, Hombres G o Nacha Pop (entre otros): eso para mí es _revival_.


----------



## alexacohen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues quizás es mi interpretación o gusto personal: hoy leía que vuelven a juntarse Sex Pistols, Led Zeppelin, Hombres G o Nacha Pop (entre otros): eso para mí es _revival_.


 
Bueno, no sé los demás, pero para que vuelvan a reunirse los Sex Pistols habría que resucitar a Sid Vicious. Que lleva muerto casi tanto tiempo como Franco.
¡Eso sí que es un revival en serio!

A mí no me parece mal que se hable de Franco en todos los tonos. Al fin y al cabo, es Historia, nos guste o no. 
A mí me repatean los Reyes Católicos y la Santa Inquisición. Pero están ahí, y son historia. Ignorar los hechos como si no hubiesen existido no conduce a nada. 
¿No fué Winston Churchill el que dijo: "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it"?

"Los pueblos que no conocen su historia están condenados a repetirla"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alexacohen said:


> Bueno, no sé los demás, pero para que vuelvan a reunirse los Sex Pistols habría que resucitar a Sid Vicious. Que lleva muerto casi tanto tiempo como Franco.
> ¡Eso sí que es un revival en serio!


 
Yo pensé lo mismo y me partía. Los Who también andan por ahí medio muertos...

En fin... A lo que íbamos: yo quería decir es que la palabra _revival_ no me parece muy adecuada para el contexto que nos ocupa. Sólo eso. Me suena bien hablar de revival en moda (ropa y complementos), música, etc. O sea, en cuestiones artísticas y estéticas, pero en este contexto me suena raro.


----------



## alexacohen

¡Ah, sí!
En eso te doy la razón. Más que raro, es rarísimo. 
La verdad, sí que es bastante pesado tanto libro sobre Franco. Otro dato más para Cristina: se escribe tanto sobre Franco que resulta aburrido.
Pero bueno, nadie te obliga a leerlos. 
De España, yo me quedo con la Edad Media. Las guerras civiles de Granada y la poesía arábigo-judaico-andalusí. Y galaico-portuguesa.
(Ahora que lo pienso, no es España ).


----------



## zebedee

Como dijo Alexa en post nº37:


			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> Bueno, posiblemente cierren el hilo. Al fin y al cabo, la pregunta de Cristina ha sido contestada, al menos eso creo.
> Porque los españoles que hemos contestado, de toda condición por lo que se ve, hemos dejado clarito que nos gusta/no nos gusta/nos repele/nos da igual/era malo/era menos malo/era un asesino/era menos asesino/.
> Pero que no nos asusta hablar de él.



Efectivamente, la pregunta de Cristina ha sido contestada. Gracias a todos por discutirla con la educación y el respeto que caracterizan estos foros.

Sin embargo, dejo el hilo abierto, por si le llegan a Cristina más datos relevantes de la anécdota su profesora que nos puedan aclarar el por qué de la opinión de su profesora.

Por supuesto, mientras tanto cualquier post que vaya en contra de la filosofía de mutuo respeto de los foros, será motivo del cierre del hilo.

Gracias.

Un saludo,
zebedee
Moderator


----------

